# Darwins Raw?



## sondraham (Sep 11, 2010)

has anyone ever heard of Darwin's natural raw dog food? Natural, Raw Dog Food, Grain-free Dog Food - from Darwin?s Pet

trying to find something prepackaged I can start with, since I live in an apartment and dont have extra freezer space to store tons of extra meat


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Bumping this up because I would like to hear if anyone feeds this. Looks really good.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

I've looked at their site before, but never tried it. The cost plus shipping is just not feasible for me since I generally feed about 115lbs per month for 2 big dogs and 2 little ones (under 10lbs). Shipping is .99lb in my area and they say that doesn't include extra packaging to secure the food. So even for just my 60lb female who eats 1.5 lbs per day, that would come out to roughly $160 per month for one dog. I spend less than that to feed 4 dogs on raw. I found a small freezer on Craigslist for $50 that holds plenty of meat and sits in a corner of my kitchen.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

I looked at it but since I am more interested in PMR than BARF it didn't work for me. Plus the price is pretty high. Have you looked at these folks?

Raw Food : A Place For Paws, Shop RAW Pet Food Online

Even with shipping and cooler charges (coolers are returnable) for me it works out to $3 or less per lb with a ground mix and RMB combo - I was looking at turkey and beef ground mixes and turkey and beef necks for RMBs. 

Still steep, but a nice short term solution for me until I get my local "ducks in a row." 

This place looks much less spendy but until I get a fix on shipping charges I won't know for sure:

omakase, raw dog food, raw dog food for sale austin


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

GrammaD said:


> This place looks much less spendy but until I get a fix on shipping charges I won't know for sure:
> 
> omakase, raw dog food, raw dog food for sale austin


Ooooh, this looks promising. Really not convinced that dogs need veggies. Thank you so much, off to research what they offer!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

OK, I emailed them. 
SO glad I can do this far in advance! Thank you so much, this looks as if it is the company to go with. 
Will report back on that they say about shipping charges!


----------

